# Grand Canyon speed run



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

They aren't launching until tonight. you can track them if you want to follow along

https://share.garmin.com/gcspeedrun...pRUIA55PGJGJo9s2j8DlRStAZOkZI0pfYx99E-joQz0fI

https://share.findmespot.com/shared...b6FxaKyirxjhoFQWHyiZJIzybz-Nay2Y6C2ki07byDib0

info on their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/usraftteam...izgWGNnZZD7ZVpXEWuICfNwKna8Rc&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARB3ztm0kfLE2rV4HRYyIOiNMUgT4D8Usl3mS4NNUcsA6FOzEA3Cnj_essce0NW3vH_WL8--4OQAs0q6I5_K7nUVxaDmfKBo3EnKwxsfef9Z6O0Hf9Fg4zdTBIAFLYyjxPPJYdAWCvpjZMlrdoo7LmSgFDdorLsMQCLqWuu5_pIkPSsITnlQPSgza1NhFpwwVfKqnsjAA7wS8RhVTHMx8u9CludBZe-grlPi7FbArmgymqTcD9lA_6RxrMOOjBWaUrJsUEgTdNPjrizo4U985ntw6tKMe0y07_sdCgIiKlSKc_BlF5HFo2CMy75mzqpxrtejBz3JAH5_kK5NKYGj


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info and links!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Word from a connected buddy in flag is, it is half team america and half GC guides. Last time they tried it, (all team America) they dumped in Lava and missed their time because the frame that was made of oar shafts blew apart. This time they have a proper frame and people that know the river. It sounds like their training runs in RHT and Cat went well. They have high hopes. Bunch of people from Flag are hiking down to Phantom for the fly by. Wishing them luck.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Add Ass! Whats the record at now? The Dory record went down to a kayaker already, correct?

I expect these guys will shatter it.

Best wishes


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Good article with details here:

https://coloradosun.com/2019/12/24/rafting-team-speed-record-colorado-river-grand-canyon/

New rig looks sweet and if things align they should steal the record (34 hour 2 minute run by Ben Orkin) from a kayaker :-( 

HaHa - lots of stories abound for the last run but while the frame broke it was not "originally" made of paddles. The vimeo is pretty cool of the first attempt and hope they have a good safe run down. Lucky enough to have a couple friends on the boat and will post any first hand updates.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Interesting. I had heard they used oar shaft for most of the original frame construction to save weight.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

zbaird said:


> Interesting. I had heard they used oar shaft for most of the original frame construction to save weight.


Think you are right and some parts were made out of oar shafts which broke. Then they fixed that with a paddle that I was referencing. Sweet custom fab either way and hope the new frame holds. Excited to check the tracking in the morning.


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

This is so incredibly _CORE. _Take most any aspect of the GC river trip experience and 5x distill it, do it in the dark days of midwinter. ¡Salut Team CO!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

According to the map, almost to President Harding..


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

They've made 9 miles since I got up and I still haven't eaten breakfast or brushed my teeth. 



I'm not really one for organized sports and certainly not for spectator sports but this kinda shit could be broadcast by radio and I'd listen for the whole (hopefully sub-34 hr) run. Too cool! I feel like I should be drinking a session beer (in it for the long haul and everything) right now just to honor their dedication as well as my sloth.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

They'll be getting into the meat and potatoes here real quick. It'll be impressive if they get it, especially with this flow regimen. It isn't the lowest of low but ain't great. 8-15.

Its not my idea of a great way to run the canyon and I'd be a little pissy about it being my one trip for the year, but I'm rooting for them. Anytime an inflatable can take a record from a kayaker, I'm on board! Stroke, stroke.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

zbaird said:


> Interesting. I had heard they used oar shaft for most of the original frame construction to save weight.



They did use oar shaft material to save weight. However, it didn't blow apart in lava. Some material was damaged when they broached on the island below crystal. But the actual failure was a metal frame part that broke in lava and punctured the tube basically ending the mission.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kayakfreakus said:


> Good article with details here:
> 
> https://coloradosun.com/2019/12/24/rafting-team-speed-record-colorado-river-grand-canyon/
> 
> New rig looks sweet and if things align they should steal the record (34 hour 2 minute run by Ben Orkin) from a kayaker :-(



And Luck/Casey et al kayakers had held it for 2 days before Orkin. :grin:




zbaird said:


> Its not my idea of a great way to run the canyon and I'd be a little pissy about it being my one trip for the year, but I'm rooting for them. Anytime an inflatable can take a record from a kayaker, I'm on board! Stroke, stroke.


Alas a dory may never again hold the record, but the Emerald Mile holds my heart!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

zbaird said:


> Its not my idea of a great way to run the canyon and I'd be a little pissy about it being my one trip for the year, but I'm rooting for them.


Likewise, and I respect their effort.

They are FLYING!
Averaging 7.23mph, and coming up on Unkar.


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

Into adrenaline alley! They are running Hance as I type!


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Sending them some stoke this morning! I’m rewatching their last attempt here:

https://gearjunkie.com/speed-record-grand-canyon-time-travelers


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

I came in for coffee and they were in Hance, went out and re-handled a tool and now they're 2 min past Hermit. 



This reminds me of a crossing of the Continental Divide in a day I did on foot not long ago. It's important to stop and smell the roses but they're kinda pretty as a blur, too. 


Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

*Grand Canyon speed run in progress...*

An 8 person crew launched from Lee's Ferry last night at 11:59 p.m. in a custom 41 foot long cat. They are currently approaching Crystal and appear to be about 20 minutes behind a wining pace. 



Spot tracker here:


https://share.findmespot.com/shared...be6ebngRlMgfBnRw9Kes6kNCIiHq9PAlTi3NwttoSj-dc


Facebook page:
facebook.com/rowingfortherecord


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

Doh! I see there is already a thread on this.


Admin - please delete.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

At Phantom. Wow!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ADMIN NOTE: 2 THREADS ON THIS TOPIC WERE MERGED 2 PM 1/10/20


----------



## DownRiver_ut (May 11, 2009)

*Big Ditch not going down easy*

These guys are blowing and going. Tonight will be spicy! I had to watch the launch last night. Right now they are at Kanab Cr @ 18hr. This puts them on pace for 34hrs. They'll need a downriver wind to squeek a few min under 34 to take the title tho. 

I'm throwing good vibes boys - keep the rubber side down and pull baby pull!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Just curious... but is anyone hoping that they DON'T break the record?? Like, cause, I might be, for reasons I don't even understand....

Just sayin


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Riverwild said:


> They did use oar shaft material to save weight. However, it didn't blow apart in lava. Some material was damaged when they broached on the island below crystal. But the actual failure was a metal frame part that broke in lava and punctured the tube basically ending the mission.


Thanks for the clarification. My info was 2nd hand.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Just curious... but is anyone hoping that they DON'T break the record?? Like, cause, I might be, for reasons I don't even understand....
> 
> Just sayin



Nope


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

noahfecks said:


> Nope


Neat


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

*I have a bad feeling*

It looks to me like progress has slowed significantly on the Spot tracker. And it looks like that slowing started at Bedrock. Perhaps a mishap? Taking a 41' long rig through the right sneak at low water would certainly seem to be a challenge. I hope the crew is safe. Could be a device snafu. I.e. bad data.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

@ Upset. Seems to be ~1/2 hour off the pace. About 2 hours to Lava.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Hmmm... def a tech. prob or an issue running the rapids. I'd guess a fuck up at bedrock or dubi.... legit rapids in the twilight of the day at best


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

there is a right run at bedrock?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Stay positive, they will do it!!!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Bet they biffed it at Dubi


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

noahfecks said:


> there is a right run at bedrock?


Funny!!

I can only imagine trying to get that long craft through the right side at this level!?😬


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

They just passed Havasu! What does that leave, about a 100 miles? The race is ON with 13 hours to go! I suspect they can make good time below Surprise Canyon, but you know they will be spent by then. 

Go Team!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

DoStep said:


> They just passed Havasu! What does that leave, about a 100 miles? The race is ON with 13 hours to go! I suspect they can make good time below Surprise Canyon, but you know they will be spent by then.
> 
> Go Team!


Lava and a looooong night. I am really pulling for them but given their hiccup and where they are now they’re going to need a miracle.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

It looks like their speeds are still ~8mph. Part of the slowdown is probably getting on the low tide. They should probably catch the previous days tide in a few hours.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

SherpaDave said:


> It looks like their speeds are still ~8mph. Part of the slowdown is probably getting on the low tide. They should probably catch the previous days tide in a few hours.


Not to be a dick but the tide is on the ocean and the grand has high and low flows and it’s not going to make enough difference to help. Having done 40 trips down there and most of them to the lake when you get down there it doesn’t matter much.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

mkashzg said:


> Not to be a dick but the tide is on the ocean and the grand has high and low flows and it’s not going to make enough difference to help. Having done 40 trips down there and most of them to the lake when you get down there it doesn’t matter much.




It sounds precisely like you’re trying to be a dick. But agreed it probably won’t make a huge difference. Maybe 1/2 mph at best.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Alas it is probably not to be. 10pm MST and they are about 10 miles behind the pace (Fern Glen vs Lava)


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

SherpaDave said:


> Alas it is probably not to be. 10pm MST and they are about 10 miles behind the pace (Fern Glen vs Lava)


Sorry your butt hurts!


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Arriving at Lava now


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That was a big gap in their updates.... Hopefully they are in good spirits!


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

There was a 28 min gap in updates from Lava to now but it looks like they went through smooth and are making good time well beyond lava


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

While the record may not fall at least they made it through all the rapids safely... Now to stay awake for the next 10ish hours.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope they do it, I bet a Ulysses with a couple of fellow boatmen, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

From their site, looks to be 34.4 hours, just a tad shy if memory serves


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

any news?


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

zercon said:


> any news?



The Garmin GPS tracking website shows they passed Dry Canyon a few minutes ago.


https://share.garmin.com/gcspeedrun2020


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

are they still in the hunt?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

zercon said:


> are they still in the hunt?


From the track, seems they are just about a couple miles from the Grand Wash Cliffs


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

It seems they will be 4 hrs or more behind the goal. It also looks like speed is down to 4-5 mph for the last several miles, perhaps they know it's over and are just floating out to the finish. I still gotta hand it to them for the good try!


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope all come out the bottom end safe and better for the experience. I admire the effort and hope that you find simple satisfaction in the doing of the thing.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I wonder what is the specific line marking the end of the Canyon, at the Grand Wash Cliffs. At what point are they out, and I suppose these days a GPS tells where that is.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

David L said:


> I wonder what is the specific line marking the end of the Canyon, at the Grand Wash Cliffs. At what point are they out, and I suppose these days a GPS tells where that is.



This map from the NPS shows GCNP all the way to Pearce Ferry, I was always under the impression that the Grand Wash Cliffs was the boundary, but at least on the right, but the map shows I'm mistaken


https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/maps.htm


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I believe the previous record holders considered the finish line to be when your boat hits the Pearce Ferry Boat Ramp but I could be wrong. That does seem like a clear and concise place to finish it that is more easily verifiable by witnesses.

edit: Found this article that states the Finish line is the line as you pass through the Grand Wash Cliffs. Seems more vague to me...but I also suppose its the where the Canyon ends and it switches from being the national park and becomes the Lake Mead Recreational Area.

https://www.mensjournal.com/adventure/grand-canyon-speed-record-falls-again#Ue5mHhHeyhzHVgvJ.97


----------

